# Boat Junk yard locations needed



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm restoring/ converting a 1992 starcraft. I don't have to have starcraft parts but I need to locate a few boat junk yards where I can do some picking. I live in Midland and work in Saginaw so there should be some near me considering how close the Bay is. I appreciate any advice thanks.


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408136

thread is a couple years old not sure if its still there. Dons in Sebewaing used to be a starcraft dealer they have some stuff laying around.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I was at a marine parts store for something or another. While waiting for the parts counter guy to find it I looked through a boating magazine. There were several listed in the back of the magazine. The locations were scattered all over the country. Pretty sure you could find a similar magazine for free and check to see if any of the listings are in the area.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

Checker marina in LaSalle,mi. 734-243-2683 or John fisher marina in Erie,mi. 734-848-8331.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

I will look into that. Thank you.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

There is a boat yard right next to the Lee St ramp off Rust St at the river in Saginaw. Don't know if its a salvage yard or not, but he's got allot of stuff sitting around.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Even better and closer to home.


----------

